# Fish Lake Perch Tournament will happen



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Although this year's Fish Lake Perch Tournament presents some weather challenges and safety concerns, the event is still happening. Please read below to learn of some minor adjustments we've made.

The ice conditions and snow levels at Fish Lake aren't ideal. Keep in mind that if you decide to avoid the weather frustrations on Saturday, many prizes will still be available for tagged perch caught throughout the winter and into the summer. If you catch a tagged perch after the tournament, take it to the Lakeside Marina Store immediately to redeem your prize. More than 1,000 perch have been tagged at Fish Lake.

What you need to know if you attend Saturday:

ATVs and snowmobiles aren't to be used on the ice at Fish Lake during the tournament. The ice is only deemed safe for foot traffic. *Those using ATVs or snowmobiles will be disqualified.* 
Recent snowfall has created a lot of slush on the ice. Come prepared for wet, slushy conditions.
Tournament officials will direct traffic to help with parking the morning of the tournament. You may be directed to park and fish in an area you had not originally planned to.
Those who camp must do so in designated areas (Dr. Creek Group Site). Anyone camping in other areas will be asked to move or will be disqualified from the tournament.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Under the tournament rules - then things to bring it says

Waiver and Release forms must be signed upon registration, before participation is valid.

Is this something that will be done at check in? I didn't see anything like this during registration.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Truelife said:


> Under the tournament rules - then things to bring it says
> 
> Waiver and Release forms must be signed upon registration, before participation is valid.
> 
> Is this something that will be done at check in? I didn't see anything like this during registration.


I forwarded your question to one of our organizers, and he said there was a box that needed to be checked as part of the registration process. If you completed that process, you should be good to go.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, I remember having to check the box when I was registering.


----------



## robert v (Jan 18, 2017)

*Fish Lake - Perch Tourney*

If we fish on Friday, can we leave our hut on the ice overnight? Did it last year!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Amy said:


> I forwarded your question to one of our organizers, and he said there was a box that needed to be checked as part of the registration process. If you completed that process, you should be good to go.


Thanks Amy


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

robert v said:


> If we fish on Friday, can we leave our hut on the ice overnight? Did it last year!


ugh.

If you aren't in your hut in the morning, I'm going to get in it and claim it as my spot for the day!

I'm sure you won't be the only person leaving your tent set up over night...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH said:


> ugh.
> 
> If you aren't in your hut in the morning, I'm going to get in it and claim it as my spot for the day!


Hey..I'm in the market for a new ice fishing tent...let me know if you have any good deals. I can be there first thing in the morning


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

robert v said:


> If we fish on Friday, can we leave our hut on the ice overnight? Did it last year!


I checked on this, and the answer is yes: You can leave your tent/hut on the ice overnight. Of course (as others have noted), you would be doing so at your own risk.


----------



## robert v (Jan 18, 2017)

Would be pretty low-life for someone to steal another fisherman's gear! Mine is marked pretty good! Please enjoy the day and have fun! Fish On! -O,-


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I wouldn't steal your gear. But I just might sit in an abandoned tent for a day! 


Personally, I really, really, really, really hate when I come across a tent (ie: blind) while out hunting. I hate it even worse if nobody is in the tent, and that tent is simply being used to "claim" a spot away from others.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Amy: Do you know if they'll be doing a raffle this year at the end of the tournament for those that don't catch a tagged fish? Last year they did, but I heard they're not doing that this year.


----------



## robert v (Jan 18, 2017)

We are fishing Friday afternoon and will be in our hut Sat. morning for the tourney start! Not saving a spot for anybody! Have fun!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

can I sit in your tent Friday night?


-O|o-


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Rspeters said:


> Amy: Do you know if they'll be doing a raffle this year at the end of the tournament for those that don't catch a tagged fish? Last year they did, but I heard they're not doing that this year.


Yes, there will be a raffle this year at the end of the tournament. I just confirmed it with one of the organizers.


----------

